# 3 revolvers and 3 semi autos???



## hemmigremmie (Jan 23, 2008)

I think I may have my S&W model 65 sold. If not Im gonna look into a trade for a different ccw gun.
Im wondering if you had to pick 3 revolvers and 3 semi autos to carry for yer ccw permit, What would they be and why?
Im looking for easy conceal, accuracy and just plain ole good weapon. Tnx, HG:mrgreen:


----------



## johnr (Jun 13, 2008)

My wish list:

Sw 357 snub k frame

Sw 357 airlite pd

Sw 686 4" brl

Auto

Fnp9

Sig 226 compact

Kimber ultra carry 45

Ymmv
J


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

revolver
S&W J frame
S&W J frame
S&W J frame
Semi Auto
Glock 26 or 27
Springfield EMP 9mm
3" 1911 45acp - Kimber or Springfield

NO XD's or S&W 3" guns


----------



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

hemmigremmie said:


> IIm wondering if you had to pick 3 revolvers and 3 semi autos to carry for yer ccw permit, What would they be and why?
> Im looking for easy conceal, accuracy and just plain ole good weapon. Tnx, HG:mrgreen:


1. Ruger LCR. A lady friend's gun. VERY nice. Good trigger, easy to shoot for a snubby.
2. S&W 642 Centennial Airweight (concealed hammer aluminum frame) .38 Spl. My CCW, with Crimson Trace grips I added.
I have a El Paso Saddlery leather belt slide holster when I'm wearing a suit coat or jacket.
And, a DeSantis Superfly pocket holster for other times. Which I love. And, it protects the gun well.
I highly recommend the CT's for practice. They WILL make you better with a snubby.

My revolver preference for CCW is if or when the SHTF and I HAVE to shoot, I want the simplest "manual of arms" possible.
1. Draw.
2. Point (laser dot if available).
3. Pull trigger.
4. Repeat four times as necessary.
If I then need a "tactical reload", I'm in a world of hurt. Even with my speed-loader.

The rest of it, I have opinions, but no experience or facts to draw upon to validate them. So, I pass.


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

as long as this isnt a you coan only have 3 of each (you did say for cc and that is different to me)

semis---
kel-tec p3at - pocket size go everywhere
M&P 9c - great small carry.
Compact M&P45.. well same in 45 duh. 
now if i WERENT in a state limited to 10 rnd mags? i would change the last for a CZ82. great erganomics, 12 rounds, accurate as hell. 
and i would still have the FS M&P9 for competition and the Makariovs because i LIKE them. and a .22 semi for cheap trigger time (non CCW)

Revolvers...
my taurus 605 2" ss - easy to carry, easy to shoot.
a 6 shot 3-4 " .357 slightly bigger, can use to compete and carry.
a .327 fed mag preferably in 3" - 
and my single actions for hunting and SASS. plus again the cheap trigger time .22s but these wouldnt be carry


----------

